# Why are Sikh weddings only in the morning and done by 12pm



## Truthsikher31 (Oct 5, 2021)

I attended a family wedding this past weekend, and the schedule was pretty hectic.  They had their Lady's Sangeet the night before the Wedding Day.  So it was a little tiresome.  I asked why are all the wedding so early in the morning, and why can't they be started later in the afternoon (like start at 12pm).  I was given a mix of answers from family and from what I found online (or didn't find).


----------



## swarn bains (Aug 28, 2022)

there is no such rule, it is a matter of convenience, then people make it as if it ha to be completed by noon. nothing as such


----------

